# me cambié / he cambiado (pretérito perfecto/pretérito indefinido)



## Latinoamericana

Hello!

I need help with this sentence:
(Cambiar, yo) __________ de opinión y quiero un vaso de leche.

I would like to know if it's correct to use pretérito indefinido and say "cambié" in this sentence. I know that Spaniards would say "he cambiado", but I was wondering how people from Latin America would say it? Would "cambié" also be correct if you were from L. America or would they say "he cambiado", same as Spaniards. 

My spanish teacher told me "cambié" is not correct neither in Spain nor in Latin America, but since he's Croatian, I would prefer to hear an opinion of native speakers.

Thank you.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Sí, yo diría "cambié", pero es que por aquí usamos poco y nada el pretérito perfecto ("he cambiado").


----------



## Agró

En algunas zonas de España también usarían "Cambié" pero el uso mayoritario es "He cambiado".


----------



## Latinoamericana

Rayines said:


> Hola: Sí, yo diría "cambié", pero es que por aquí usamos poco y nada el pretérito perfecto ("he cambiado").



Then I was right. 
We were doing exercises in class and I got that sentence to solve. I said the answer was "cambié" because I prefer Latinamerican Spanish, but here in Croatia we study Spanish from Spain so I forgot that in that situation Spaniards would say "he cambiado".

My teacher said "cambié" is not the correct answer and then I realised my mistake, I said I agree, but if we were in Latin America my answer would be correct. He said it wouldn't and that in L. America they would also say "he cambiado". Still, I didn't think he was right so I came here to prove that.

Thank you guys for your answer, it makes me feel better knowing I was right because the situation made me look stupid in front of my classmates. Can't wait for our next class to say to my teacher he was actually WRONG.


----------



## Rayines

Latinoamericana said:


> Then I was right.
> We were doing exercises in class and I got that sentence to solve. I said the answer was "cambié" because I prefer Latinamerican Spanish, but here in Croatia we study Spanish from Spain so I forgot that in that situation Spaniards would say "he cambiado".
> 
> My teacher said "cambié" is not the correct answer and then I realised my mistake, I said I agree, but if we were in Latin America my answer would be correct. He said it wouldn't and that in L. America they would also say "he cambiado". Still, I didn't think he was right so I came here to prove that.
> 
> Thank you guys for your answer, it makes me feel better knowing I was right because the situation made me look stupid in front of my classmates. Can't wait for our next class to say to my teacher he was actually WRONG.


Wait, wait!, in some countries of Latinoamérica, I think they would use "he cambiado" (maybe Colombia, Mexico). Please, wait for their opinions before fighting with your teacher . You can sure affirm that in Argentina, we prefer "cambié".


----------



## Latinoamericana

Ok, ok  
But the majority is what counts. So if it's "cambié" in most countries - I was right.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Latinoamericana said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need help with this sentence:
> (Cambiar, yo) __________ de opinión y quiero un vaso de leche.
> 
> I would like to know if it's correct to use pretérito indefinido and say "cambié" in this sentence. I know that Spaniards would say "he cambiado", but I was wondering how people from Latin America would say it? Would "cambié" also be correct if you were from L. America or would they say "he cambiado", same as Spaniards.
> 
> My spanish teacher told me "cambié" is not correct neither in Spain nor in Latin America, but since he's Croatian, I would prefer to hear an opinion of native speakers.
> 
> Thank you.



Both are correct and used in Latinamerica.


----------



## caniho

Latinoamericana said:


> Then I was right.
> We were doing exercises in class and I got that sentence to solve. I said the answer was "cambié" because I prefer Latinamerican Spanish, but here in Croatia we study Spanish from Spain so I forgot that in that situation Spaniards would say "he cambiado".
> 
> My teacher said "cambié" is not the correct answer and then I realised my mistake, I said I agree, but if we were in Latin America my answer would be correct. He said it wouldn't and that in L. America they would also say "he cambiado". Still, I didn't think he was right so I came here to prove that.
> 
> Thank you guys for your answer, it makes me feel better knowing I was right because the situation made me look stupid in front of my classmates. Can't wait for our next class to say to my teacher he was actually WRONG.



As far as I know, when something is correct in one place, it is also correct in all the others, that's the thing about having one single governing body for the language. So, your whole notion of something being incorrect in Spain, correct in Argentina and who knows what in Mexico, is a bit strange. I thing your teacher is basically right, according to most grammars the present perfect is more suitable there. I've got no idea if only one of them is officially correct though. I suspect not, due to the RAE's tendency to please everyone, but I've never cared to wonder.

Usage, of course, it's a complete different story, but you didn't ask about usage, did you?


----------



## plsdeluno

Estoy aprendiendo español, mi profesora me dijo que, si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado, el mes pasado, la semana pasada.  yo diría,  lavé el coche, o bebí demasiado.
Si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado recientemente, hace una hora, la manaña pasada, yo diría, he lavado el coche, o he bebido demasiado.
no estoy seguro porque soy inglés, si no estoy correcto, ayuda me alguien por favor.


----------



## caesirian

ambos son correctos y se utilizan de la misma forma

- cerré la puerta
- he cerrado la puerta

ambas oraciones tienen el mismo significado

in english it would be I CLOSED THE DOOR for the first example and I HAD CLOSE THE DOOR for the second

soy argentino y tanto en ingles como en español suelo usar el pasado simple


----------



## shinyaloha

Even if "cambié" would be chosen in north of Spain and South America, it doesn't make it correct. The  correct way to express it in that context is "he cambiado".


----------



## Cúrcuma

plsdeluno said:


> Estoy aprendiendo español, mi profesora me dijo que, si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado, el mes pasado, la semana pasada. yo diría, lavé el coche, o bebí demasiado.
> Si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado recientemente, hace una hora, la manaña pasada, yo diría, he lavado el coche, o he bebido demasiado.
> no estoy seguro porque soy inglés, si no estoy correcto, ayuda me alguien por favor.


 

Hola, la diferencia está en si el tiempo del que hablas ha terminado o no; Ayer (tiempo terminado) fui al cine.
En los últimos 2 meses (tiempo no terminado, se extiende hasta hoy) he ido al cine más de 10 veces.
El uso del pretérito perfecto simple en oraciones con un tiempo no terminado, como "hoy comí lentejas", es un uso regional, y aunque esté extendido a casi todas las regiones de habla hispana, no significa que sea la forma correcta. 
Vamos, que quien lo use así porque es como se habla en su país/región, no creo que deba cambiarlo, y tú, Latinoamericana, ya que estás aprendiendo, puedes usarlo como más te guste, pero no se lo discutas a tu profesor, porque no está equivocado, creo que el ejercicio simplemente trataba de que identificaras que la frase está en presente y por lo tanto la forma preferida es el pretérito perfecto compuesto.

Y después de este rollo, ¡hasta luego!


----------



## caniho

caesirian said:


> ambos son correctos y se utilizan de la misma forma
> 
> - cerré la puerta
> - he cerrado la puerta
> 
> ambas oraciones tienen el mismo significado
> 
> in english it would be I CLOSED THE DOOR for the first example and I HAD HAVE CLOSED THE DOOR for the second
> 
> soy argentino y tanto en ingles como en español suelo usar el pasado simple



Maybe they are the same for you, but obviously not for the people who make distinction perfect/past simple, like for example most people in Spain. For us, they have different meanings.


----------



## caniho

plsdeluno said:


> Estoy aprendiendo español, mi profesora me dijo que, si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado, el mes pasado, la semana pasada.  yo diría,  lavé el coche, o bebí demasiado.
> Si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado recientemente, hace una hora, la manaña pasada, yo diría, he lavado el coche, o he bebido demasiado.
> no estoy seguro porque soy inglés, si no estoy correcto, ayuda me alguien por favor.



I think the usage of the perfect is pretty much the same in the UK and Spain, but I've noticed two main differences:

1) In Spanish, sometimes we use the perfect just for the sake of something being recent, for example:

E: _What did I just say?_
S: _¿Qué he dicho?_ (¿Qué acabo de decir?)

When exactly does something stop being recent is a bit subjective, it can be minutes, hours or days. After that point, you start using the past simple.

2) In English, you use the perfect to express the duration of something or a state that spans till the present, for example:

E: I've lived here for three years.
S: Llevo tres años viviendo aquí.

We would avoid a sentence like 'he vivido aquí tres años', because for a native Spanish speaker it's not clear at all whether those three years are actually the last three years and you still live here then.


----------



## flljob

Rayines said:


> Wait, wait!, in some countries of Latinoamérica, I think they would use "he cambiado" (maybe Colombia, Mexico). Please, wait for their opinions before fighting with your teacher . You can sure affirm that in Argentina, we prefer "cambié".


 
En México diríamos _Cambié de opinión_. 
Usaríamos _he cambiado de opinión_ cuando nos referimos a algo que se repitió y existe la posibilidad de repetirse:
He cambiado de opinión varias veces: primero quise ser abogado, después médico y luego antropólogo.


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> En México diríamos _Cambié de opinión_.
> Usaríamos _he cambiado de opinión_ cuando nos referimos a algo que se repitió y existe la posibilidad de repetirse:
> He cambiado de opinión varias veces: primero quise ser abogado, después médico y luego antropólogo.



In the example sentence you haven't been served yet, so you can still change your mind. So, if you do again and now you want a cup of tea, what would you say?


----------



## flljob

Cambié de opinión.


----------



## Ynez

Latinoamericana, there are several things you must understand:

1. Your teacher has the answers for the exercises, so if he says that is the answer it is because that is what his book says.

2. The answers in the book must be following some grammar pattern that you are practicing.

3. I'd use the "he cambiado" option, but both sound good to me.

If you fight your teacher, come and tell us what happens.


----------



## la_machy

caniho said:


> Maybe they are the same for you, but obviously not for the people who make distinction perfect/past simple, like for example most people in Spain. _*For us, they have different meanings.[/*_quote]
> 
> ¿Que son...?
> 
> Me pudes explicar, _caniho,_ la diferencia entre :
> 
> _'Cerré la puerta'_
> _'He cerrado la puerta'_
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## greenie

Ynez said:


> Latinoamericana, there are several things you must understand:
> 
> 1. Your teacher has the answers for the exercises, so if he says that is the answer it is because that is what his book says.
> 
> 2. The answers in the book must be following some grammar pattern that you are practicing.
> 
> 3. I'd use the "he cambiado" option, but both sound good to me.
> 
> If you fight your teacher, come and tell us what happens.


 

In my experience, both teachers and text books can be wrong.  But just rember that the teacher is the one giving you the grade.


----------



## Ynez

Books to learn English are very good, but I think we still have to learn a lot before we are  prepared to teach Spanish to the world.


----------



## Latinoamericana

caniho said:


> As far as I know, when something is correct in one place, it is also correct in all the others, that's the thing about having one single governing body for the language. So, your whole notion of something being incorrect in Spain, correct in Argentina and who knows what in Mexico, is a bit strange. I thing your teacher is basically right, according to most grammars the present perfect is more suitable there. I've got no idea if only one of them is officially correct though. I suspect not, due to the RAE's tendency to please everyone, but I've never cared to wonder.
> 
> Usage, of course, it's a complete different story, but you didn't ask about usage, did you?



I asked about the usage, yes.
I know the correct answer is he cambiado, but usage is something completely different.


----------



## Latinoamericana

Ynez said:


> Latinoamericana, there are several things you must understand:
> 
> 1. Your teacher has the answers for the exercises, so if he says that is the answer it is because that is what his book says.
> 
> 2. The answers in the book must be following some grammar pattern that you are practicing.
> 
> 3. I'd use the "he cambiado" option, but both sound good to me.
> 
> If you fight your teacher, come and tell us what happens.




Just to make one thing clear: My teacher DOES NOT have the answers for the exercises because we don't have any books.


----------



## Latinoamericana

Anyway, thanks for your answers, some people understood well my question, the others didn't, but what can you do 
Oh.... and.... who changed the title to "me cambié"? I didn't say that.


----------



## Ynez

We all understood your question, Latinoamericana.


I am glad to know that was not the answer in a book.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

la_machy said:


> caniho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are the same for you, but obviously not for the people who make distinction perfect/past simple, like for example most people in Spain. _*For us, they have different meanings.[/*_quote]
> 
> ¿Que son...?
> 
> Me pudes explicar, _caniho,_ la diferencia entre :
> 
> _'Cerré la puerta'_
> _'He cerrado la puerta'_
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> simple past ( pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito (Bello)
> es casi lo mismo, hay un matiz en el cual el antepresente indica algo hecho reciente y relacionado con el momento del habla y el pasado simple más lejano y concluido.
Click to expand...


----------



## flljob

Latinoamericana said:


> I asked about the usage, yes.
> I know the correct answer is he cambiado, but usage is something completely different.


 
Es la respuesta correcta en España, en Hispanoamérica ya te habrás dado cuenta de que no es así.

Saludos.

PS: Incluso en España el uso del pretérito simple está bastante difundido, a la hispanoamericana.


----------



## Ynez

A veces puede depender de qué pregunta nos hagan:

_-¿Por qué hiciste eso?
-Cambié de opinión


-¿Por qué has hecho eso?
-He cambiado de opinión_

Aunque también es cierto que quizás nos hagan una u otra pregunta por haber pasado más o menos tiempo desde aquel suceso. En cualquier caso, todas suenan bien.


----------



## aztlaniano

Latinoamericana said:


> (Cambiar, yo) __________ de opinión y quiero un vaso de leche.


Given that "quiero" is present, and that you have not yet been served the glass of milk, you should use "he cambiado". 
So your teacher is right.
If you tell me you are going into the kitchen to get a glass of juice but come back sipping a glass of milk instead, then you would say "cambié".
Logically. Of course, customs are not always logical.


----------



## pijopajolero

aztlaniano said:


> Given that "quiero" is present, and that you have not yet been served the glass of milk, you should use "he cambiado".
> So your teacher is right.
> If you tell me you are going into the kitchen to get a glass of juice but come back sipping a glass of milk instead, then you would say "cambié".
> Logically. Of course, customs are not always logical.



Can you logically say: "Cambié de opinión ayer y ahora quiero hacerme socio del club"? How about: "He cambiado de opinión este año y quiero casarme"? In your example, if the person walking out of the kitchen is Spaniard, my money is on him saying: He cambiado de opinión.


----------



## Ynez

Yo esas las diría así:

_Ayer cambié de opinión y ahora me quiero hacer socia del club.

Este año he cambiado de opinión y ahora me quiero casar.
_

Aunque para esta segunda, creo que realmente diría:

_Este año he cambiado de opinión, así que ahora me quiero casar._


----------



## aztlaniano

pijopajolero said:


> "Cambié de opinión ayer y ahora quiero hacerme socio del club"?
> "He cambiado de opinión este año y quiero casarme"?





Ynez said:


> _Ayer cambié de opinión y ahora me quiero hacer socia del club._
> _Este año he cambiado de opinión, así que ahora me quiero casar._


Los ejemplos están mal.
Lo que realmente pretenden expresar es:
Cambié de opinión ayer, y desde entonces he estado deseando hacerme socio. Como no he vuelto a cambiar de idea, ahora también lo quiero. 
Si cambiaste de idea ayer, ya que al acostarte anoche y al levantarte esta mañana querías hacerte socio.
Cambié de opinión este año y desde entonces (desde que cambié de opinión) he estado intentando cazar a un marido.


----------



## pijopajolero

aztlaniano said:


> Los ejemplos están mal.
> Lo que realmente pretenden expresar es:
> Cambié de opinión ayer, y desde entonces he estado deseando hacerme socio. Como no he vuelto a cambiar de idea, ahora también lo quiero.     [Sí, la lógica vale para cualquier cosa que qiueras en la vida: decidir y seguir queriendo]
> 
> Si  cambiaste de idea ayer, ya que al acostarte anoche y al levantarte esta mañana querías hacerte socio.    [¿Quieres decir que me cambié de opinión mientras dormía? no entiendo que tiene que ver el hecho de que me haya acostado (solo o en pareja) o que haya pasado la noche en blanco.]
> 
> Cambié de opinión  [en algún tiempo pasado durante este año] y desde entonces (desde que cambié de opinión) he estado intentando cazar a un marido.   [Ojalá fuera verdad que cada vez que quisiera hacer algo lo intentara, pero la lógica es la misma: decidir y seguir queriendo]



La verdad es que creo que has capadao bien el significado. ¿Por qué dices que están mal? ¿Cómo lo dirías tú? Espero que no pretendas decir que dirías todo lo de arriba para decir que ayer cambiaste de opinión y hoy quieres hacerte socio del clud.


----------



## Ynez

A ver este lío, ¡todos firmes! 

Me parece que todos decimos que esas frases son normales, ¿no es así?

Quien diga que no las ve normales o lógicas que nos lo explique, por favor.


----------



## caniho

la_machy said:


> caniho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are the same for you, but obviously not for the people who make distinction perfect/past simple, like for example most people in Spain. _*For us, they have different meanings.[/*_quote]
> 
> ¿Que son...?
> 
> Me pudes explicar, _caniho,_ la diferencia entre :
> 
> _'Cerré la puerta'_
> _'He cerrado la puerta'_
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, and without any time frame being mentioned, 'he cerrado' will usually refer only to the last time you locked the door, and only as long as it is something recent. On the other hand, 'cerré' can refer to any occasion you locked the door, except the last one while it is still recent.
> 
> In other words, when something happens, we start talking about it with  the perfect tense, something that doesn't happen in English by the way. We stop doing it and start using the past simple for one of two reasons:
> 
> 1) The mere  course of time
> 2) The repetition of the event: you NEVER use the perfect to talk about the last but one football game, the last but one holiday or the last but one time you had you hear cut.
> 
> Another difference is that we NEVER use the simple past to talk about something that might still change, because the time frame inside what the action could possibly take place, is still open. For example the people who don't make distinction say things like this:
> 
> _María todavía no llegó.
> 
> _For me, 'todavía' and 'llegó' are fighting each other in a way that causes their mutual destruction, leaving the phrase meaningless.
> 
> For us, the adverbs are not really necessary, because 'no ha llegado' implies 'todavía'*, and 'no llegó' implies 'finalmente'
> 
> *with the exception of the intermediate phase, when something is already closed, but it is still perceived as recent, so there is some kind of transition from the perfect to the past simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## dauro

1. Pensaba aprender inglés pero cambié de opinión y al final asistí a las clases de alemán.

2. Pensaba aprender inglés pero he cambiado de opinión y mañana empezaré las clases de alemán.

¿que dice el teacher about this?

A mí me parece que en la primera sentencia NO sería correcto usar el "he cambiado"


----------



## flljob

dauro said:


> 1. Pensaba aprender inglés pero cambié de opinión y al final asistí a las clases de alemán.
> 
> 2. Pensaba aprender inglés pero he cambiado de opinión y mañana empezaré las clases de alemán.
> 
> ¿que dice el teacher about this?
> 
> A mí me parece que en la primera sentencia NO sería correcto usar el "he cambiado"


 
En México (y supongo que en el resto de Hispanoamérica, por otros hilos que he leído), en ninguno de los dos casos usaríamos el antepresente. El antepresente por estos rumbos da idea de algo repetitivo con posibilidad de repetirse nuevamente.

Por acá nunca diríamos He cerrado la puerta, a menos que dijeras:
He cerrado la puerta tres veces porque el viento la ha abierto.


----------



## Bandama

la_machy said:


> caniho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are the same for you, but obviously not for the people who make distinction perfect/past simple, like for example most people in Spain. _*For us, they have different meanings.[/*_quote]
> 
> ¿Que son...?
> 
> Me pudes explicar, _caniho,_ la diferencia entre :
> 
> _'Cerré la puerta'_
> _'He cerrado la puerta'_
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto, en este caso, no se refiere a lo que se ha dicho más arriba sobre que el tiempo del habla y el de la acción es el mismo. Eso es otro caso, uno en el que justamente hay más divergencias entre las distintas variantes del español.
> 
> Aquí se trata de la definición original de este tiempo: una acción del pasado que tiene repercusiones en el presente. Es el tiempo de las noticias, de los hechos que son desconocidos para el oyente y le aportan una información que se explicita como nueva.
> 
> En este sentido, el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto en el caso que estamos analizando no es exclusivo del centro y norte de la península ibérica. En el resto de España (tal vez con la excepción de algunos hablantes con influencia del gallego), se diría de la misma manera; y pienso que otras varantes americanas también lo harían.
> 
> La pregunta arriba planteada tiene un regusto retórico (tal vez me equivoque), como poniendo en duda que haya alguna diferencia entre el uso en este caso del pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto. En algún otro _hilo_ he leído teorías absurdas, como las de que este uso ibérico es del todo peregrino y se debe a una influencia del inglés o del francés. Lo cierto es que para los que lo utilizamos sí existe una diferencia, un importante matiz que añade más información sobre la acción y economiza el lenguaje evitando explicaciones superfluas.
> 
> Sigamos con el mismo ejemplo:
> 
> "He cambiado / cambié de opinión y quiero un vaso de leche"
> 
> Una persona puede cambiar de opinión en diferentes direcciones a lo largo de un periodo de tiempo. Imaginemos que ésta dijo en un momento dado que quería un café, luego un vaso de leche y por último una limonada. Si oímos "cambié de opinión" entendemos que se refiere a un hecho del pasado sin repercusiones en el presente, y lo asociaremos a la vez anterior que cambió del café a la leche, no a la actual de la limonada a la leche. Si, por el contrario, dice "he cambiado de opinión" sabemos que se está refiriendo exclusivamente a la última vez, y que ese cambio afecta al presente*.*
> 
> Esto es mucho más visible en otros casos, y el uso de uno u otro tiempo nos puede aportar una información fundamental, vital, *pues nos dice que la situación de la que se nos habla sigue siendo vigente en el presente*. Por eso se utiliza el pretérito perfecto simple para dar noticias. Si decimos:
> 
> "El presidente cambió el gabinete de ministros"
> 
> No sabemos si la frase se refiere a ahora o a cualquiera de las muchas veces que lo hizo en el pasado. Por el contrario, si decimos:
> 
> "El presidente ha cambiado el gabinete de ministros"
> 
> Sabemos que ahora es diferente, que ese cambio afecta al presente y que, en definitiva, tenemos nuevos ministros.
> 
> Obviamente, la combinación de estas dos formas verbales aporta matices importantes a la información. Está claro que existen otras formas de añadir estos matices, uso de adverbios de tiempo fundamentalmente, que completan la indefinición temporal de usar exclusivamente el pretérito perfecto simple. Esto ocurre en algunas variedades del español americano con muchos matices también, pues el pretérito perfecto compuesto no es en absoluto exclusivo del habla peninsular española.
> 
> Esta distinción entre los dos tiempos la entenderán muy bien los hablantes de inglés, y sobre todo los de la variante británica, pues también en estos dos idiomas existen diferencias de uso a uno y otro lado del Atlántico. Siendo éste un foro bilingüe, creo también que la pregunta que trato de responder en este mensaje puede ser entendida mejor para muchos recurriendo a la diferencia de usos del Present Perfect y el Past Simple para este caso particular (el pretérito perfecto compuesto difiere en otras usos del Present Perfect). Frente a la puerta de una casa:
> 
> "I've lost my key (and I can't find it), so I can't get in"
> 
> "I lost my key, but (I've found it and) I can get in now"
> 
> En el primer caso, la pérdida afecta al presente; en el segundo, no.
Click to expand...


----------



## flljob

Precisamente por tus ejemplos en inglés, se ha dicho que el español peninsular es el que ha sufrido la influencia del francés o del inglés.
Si dices el presidente cambió el gabinete, sabemos por acá, que los ministros ya no son los mismos, que hay nuevos ministros. No veo por qué tenga que usar el antepresente.

En cambio, puedo decir: El Presidente ha cambiado al gabinete cuatro veces, sé que puede ocurrir una vez más porque sigue siendo presidente y su periodo no ha terminado. Por eso uso el antepresente. Si digo El Presidente cambió el gabinete cuatro veces, sé que el periodo del presidente ya concluyó y que no puede volver a cambiarlo.

¿Ves que la ambigüedad no se da por el uso que se hace del antepresente por estos rumbos?

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

> En cambio, puedo decir: El Presidente ha cambiado al gabinete cuatro veces, sé que puede ocurrir una vez más porque sigue siendo presidente y su periodo no ha terminado. Por eso uso el antepresente. Si digo El Presidente cambió el gabinete cuatro veces, sé que el periodo del presidente ya concluyó y que no puede volver a cambiarlo.


Concuerdo contigo con esta interpretación. No es, en esencia, diferente aquí.



> Si dices el presidente cambió el gabinete, sabemos por acá, que los ministros ya no son los mismos, que hay nuevos ministros. No veo por qué tenga que usar el antepresente.


No estoy de acuerdo. La ambigüedad se mantiene. Con "El presidente cambió de gabinete" puedes estar diciendo que fue hace tres años, en 1876, etc. (que es una acción sin consecuencias en el presente) o que lo ha hecho recientemente. Para evitar esto hay que añadir un marcador de tiempo: recientemente, hace pocos días, etc. 



> Precisamente por tus ejemplos en inglés, se ha dicho que el español peninsular es el que ha sufrido la influencia del francés o del inglés.


Sólo sé que se haya dicho esto en otro hilo de este foro. A mi me parece sin fundamento esta afirmación. El hecho de que haya concomitacias entre dos tiempos verbales en dos idiomas no significa que uno haya influido al otro. El uso pretérito perfecto (ahora "compuesto") es mucho más antiguo que la reciente influencia del inglés en nuestro idioma.


----------



## flljob

De acuerdo. Habría que averiguar cómo se usaban originalmente el pretérito simple y el compuesto. También se ha dicho que, al igual que en otras lenguas romances (lo dijo Marisuzanne, creo), el español peninsular tiende a usar el compuesto, como una evolución natural.

Saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

Hola a todos
Ayudame si estoy equivocado. Si estoy hablando sobre el pasado (por ejemplo, hace 6 meses) ¿yo diría? En verano leí éste libro y lo encontré aburrido. Si estoy hablando con un amigo, y el tiempo es ahora. ¿yo diría? He leído un poco de éste libro, es muy aburrido, voy a cambiarlo.
saludos


----------



## flljob

Leí este libro el verano pasado.
Hoy leí unas páginas de este libro.
Esta página la he leído varias veces y todavía no la entiendo.
Leí esta página varias veces y no la entendí.
En Hispanoamérica, el pretérito compuesto, tiene un valor diferente al que tiene en España. Tiene un valor perfectivo. No importa si es algo que acabas de hacer hace un minuto o hace veinte años.

Saludos


----------



## Sköll

flljob said:


> Leí este libro el verano pasado.
> Hoy leí unas páginas de este libro.
> Esta página la he leído varias veces y todavía no la entiendo.
> Leí esta página varias veces y no la entendí.
> En Hispanoamérica, el pretérito compuesto, tiene un valor diferente al que tiene en España. Tiene un valor perfectivo. No importa si es algo que acabas de hacer hace un minuto o hace veinte años.
> 
> Saludos


This is very similar to how it is used in English. The usage in Spain is a little more difficult for English speakers.


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> Leí este libro el verano pasado.
> Hoy leí unas páginas de este libro.
> Esta página la he leído varias veces y todavía no la entiendo.
> Leí esta página varias veces y no la entendí.
> En Hispanoamérica, el pretérito compuesto, tiene un valor diferente al que tiene en España. Tiene un valor perfectivo. No importa si es algo que acabas de hacer hace un minuto o hace veinte años.
> 
> Saludos



Pero sí importa que el marco temporal temporal en el que se ha repetido la acción y sobre el que se hace recuento, alcance el presente. De otro modo el antepresente es imposible. Y a la inversa un periodo de tal clase requiere del antepresente. Por ejemplo la frase "Hoy he leído unas páginas de ese libro" es un uso perfectivo puesto que, dado que el día de hoy todavía no ha terminado, la cuenta de páginas leídas todavía podría incrementarse.

Creo que todavía se más claramente si se pone el verbo en forma negativa: "Hoy no leí ninguna línea de ese libro". Por aquí diríamos "hoy no he leído".


----------



## flljob

caniho said:


> Por ejemplo la frase "Hoy he leído unas páginas de ese libro" es un uso perfectivo puesto que, dado que el día de hoy todavía no ha terminado, la cuenta de páginas leídas todavía podría incrementarse.
> 
> Creo que todavía se más claramente si se pone el verbo en forma negativa: "Hoy no leí ninguna línea de ese libro". Por aquí diríamos "hoy no he leído".


 
De acuerdo. Yo diría que es un uso *im*perfectivo. El día no ha terminado y existe la posibilidad de leer unas páginas más.


Saludos


----------



## wanpi

Estoy de acuerdo con Carcuma. Tu profesor esta utilizando la gramatica apropiada y no esta en absoluto equivocado. Gramaticalmente "He cambiado" en el contexto que tu has escrito es correcto.
Ahora, si tu prefieres utilizar "cambie" en ese contexto, te entenderan perfectamente, pero gramaticalmente, y en la frase que tu has dado como ejemplo, lo correcto es utilizar el preterito perfecto.
saludos


----------



## Istriano

El cantante español Alex Ubago canta:



> _Hoy te perdí_ una vez más al despertar..


 

Como en:* Galícia, Asturias, León*, _partes de Extremadura_, *Canarias*, América Latina 

No creo que se trata de diferencias gramaticales sino estilísticas.
_Cambié, perdí _es más objetivo. _Hé cambiado, hé perdido_ es más subjetivo.

El famoso gramático Gili y Gaya nos dice:
_*Mi padre murió hace tres años*_ es objetivo.
_*Mi padre ha muerto hace três años*_ es emotivo, afectivo, subjetivo.



> Esta distinción a menudo es sólo psicológica


----------



## Rayines

Istriano said:


> El famoso gramático Gili y Gaya nos dice:
> _*Mi padre murió hace tres años*_ es objetivo.
> _*Mi padre ha muerto hace tres años*_ es emotivo, afectivo, subjetivo.


Resalto que en Argentina, solo usaríamos _*Mi padre murió hace tres años *._


----------



## BrethSant

As a teacher I recomend to you to use a good Spanish so, "he cambiado" is a good one, on the other hand it is a streotype to say in Latinoamerica we don´t use "pasado perfecto" of course we do, to me as Southamerican man, the best option is: "he cambiado"


----------



## Istriano

The usage depends on a country (or a region of Spain), so

*hé cambiado* would be preferred in some countries, like Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru
(but not in Mexico or Argentina)

*cambié* would be preferred in Galícia, Asturias, León, Canarias
(but not in the rest of Spain)

---
Bolivia is, according to surveys, the only country in Latin America where these tenses are used just like in Spain, the compound form is more frequent than the simple form. 
In Colombia, Peru, Ecuador the compound form is common but less used while
in Argentina and Mexico the compound form is normally avoided and is used only in situations where an English speaker 
would use present perfect continuous (*Hé bebido mucho *= _I've been drinking a lot_).

It's interesting that in Portuguese these tenses are used like in Galícia, Asturias, León, Canarias, Mexico and Argentina.
So, its origin must have been old Gallego-Portugués, from which is spread to Northern Spain. 
Galícia has influenced Canaries from which it spread to the new World.


----------



## BrethSant

I don´t think so, The gramma is only one, it is not possible to have different grammas for different countires. The use is related to the grammatical meaning, Pasado perfecto is a "presente resultativo" therefore we have to use it, no matter how you speak in other palces. That is my humble opinion as a teacher,


----------



## mhp

Istriano said:


> The usage depends on a country (or a region of Spain), so
> 
> *hé cambiado* would be preferred in some countries, like Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru
> (but not in Mexico or Argentina)
> 
> *cambié* would be preferred in Galícia, Asturias, León, Canarias
> (but not in the rest of Spain)
> 
> ---
> Bolivia is, according to surveys, the only country in Latin America where these tenses are used just like in Spain, the compound form is more frequent than the simple form.
> In Colombia, Peru, Ecuador the compound form is common but less used while
> in Argentina and Mexico the compound form is normally avoided and is used only in situations where an English speaker
> would use present perfect continuous (*Hé bebido mucho *= _I've been drinking a lot_).



I don't disagree with anything you have said, but it seems to me that you are quoting a reference. Do you mind citing the source?


----------



## Istriano

Everything is here:

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...CTO SIMPLE y PRETÉRITO PERFECTO COMPUESTO.htm


----------



## Fer BA

BrethSant said:


> I don´t think so, The gramma is only one, it is not possible to have different grammas for different countires. The use is related to the grammatical meaning, Pasado perfecto is a "presente resultativo" therefore we have to use it, no matter how you speak in other palces. That is my humble opinion as a teacher,


 
BrethSant:

There is another thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1750410 where we discuss more or less the same subject, realted to the quite odd fact that a verbal form called _perfect _implies something still being done in the present (that's why I like most the Bello name, _antepresente, _old as it is it looks like the RAe is adopting it, finally).

This is the answer from the RAE about this issue:
relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:



* he cantado / canté *

El pretérito perfecto compuesto o antepresente (_he cantado_) denota acción pasada y terminada, pero vinculada de algún modo con el presente desde el que se habla, bien porque la acción denotada por el verbo se acabe de producir (_He oído su voz ahora mismo = Acabo de oír su voz_), porque todavía siga vigente lo enunciado (_Siempre me ha gustado viajar_), porque duren sus efectos en el momento actual (_La empresa ha prosperado mucho_), porque aún no haya terminado el plazo de tiempo tomado como referencia (_Este año ha hecho muy buen tiempo; Hoy he visto a Inés_) o porque el hablante sienta cercanos hechos de carácter afectivo que han ocurrido en el pasado por la repercusión que puedan seguir teniendo en su vida presente (_Hace tres años que ha muerto mi padre_). 

Por su parte, el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito (_canté_) también denota acción pasada y terminada, pero situada fuera del ámbito del presente desde el que se habla, sin que concurran las circunstancias antes descritas para el uso de la forma compuesta (_El año pasado hizo muy mal tiempo; Ayer comí en casa de mis padres; Mi padre murió hace tres años_). 

La mayor o menor distancia cronológica entre la acción expresada por el verbo y el momento en que se habla no es determinante en la oposición _he cantado/canté;_ lo determinante es si esa acción está situada o no para el hablante dentro del mismo plano temporal en que se considera incluido el presente desde el que se habla. Los límites de ese presente dependerán del lapso de tiempo que se tome como referencia: 

_Esta mañana *ha llamado* tu padre_ (la acción se sitúa dentro del plano del presente, porque el lapso de referencia es «hoy»). 

_Esta mañana *llamó* tu padre_ (la acción se sitúa fuera del plano del presente, porque el lapso de referencia es «esta tarde»). 

Por tanto, y aunque es práctica habitual del español hablado en América, o en el noroeste peninsular (Galicia, Asturias), que el perfecto simple invada aquellos contextos donde sería más conveniente el compuesto, lo recomendable es alternar ambos tiempos verbales con arreglo a las pautas descritas. 

Veamos, a continuación, algunos ejemplos prácticos del uso de los tiempos que acabamos de describir. 

1. Pretérito perfecto compuesto: 
*Ha venido*_ Juan._ 
La frase se enuncia en pretérito perfecto compuesto. Se entiende, pues, que se refiere a un pasado cercano para el hablante. 
Posibles complementos temporales: 
_Esta mañana._ 
_Hace una hora._ 
_Te está esperando dentro._ 
_Acaba de irse._ 
Etc. 

2. Pretérito perfecto simple: 
*Vino*_ Juan._ 
La frase se enuncia en pretérito perfecto simple. Se entiende, pues, que se refiere a un pasado no sentido como tan cercano por parte del hablante. 
Posibles complementos temporales: 
_Ayer.
Hace tres días._ 
_La semana pasada._ 
_A primera hora, pero dijo que volvería esta tarde._ 
Etc.

 

     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española​As you can see there are different ways of understanding the _pret.perf.comp. _(the typical peninsular usage distinguishing the _pasado remoto_ from the _pasado reciente, _the typical american usage, as in Bello, specifying an action that, even done in the past -it doesn't matter if recent or remote- is still consider to be an action in the present). I wouldn't dare to say that there's *one* grammar, but multitude of grammar *books and schools* that try to comprehend the language as a whole, and sometimes they don't agree in the most basic things (see the threads disucssing if the _se _in impersonal sentences is a _marca de impersonal_ -as the RAE holds- or the subject of the sentence -as Maria Moliner holds-.

On the other hand, I think that the _meaning _of a verbal form has nothing to do with grammar -in a restricted sense- but it's a more in the field of pragmatics.

Of course, when it comes to teach the first things about a language, I understand that all this subtlety should be avoided, and it has to be taught in a very simple and clear way.


----------



## BrethSant

It is quite complex to discuss about it, There are more things which we have to know in order to understand languages, for exampe the  diffrence between rule and norm, and  real-tense vs, verbal-tense (I am not sure about these names in Englsih). I am going to try try to explain that, real-tense, is the basic idea about "before, now and after" every culture have it, every tribe too, I mean it sems this idea of time in our minds is a basic need, always everybody is thinking in these parametres. On the other hand verbal-tense is the way how people use the language to express what they are thinking, so he have past, present and future, the relation between real-tense and verbal-tense is not so easy as we can think, the real tense influences in strong way in the verbal-tenses, so the present tense is an axis where we can find "before, now and after" the same happens with past tense and future tense, so when we are taking about present tense it is not enough to study "yo como" this is just a part of present, "voy a comer" y "he comido" is part of the present too, in every language even in English, but here we have to consider the "norm" this aspect of the language means the way people change language related to genotype, phenptye and paratype. So I can admit there are different ways to comunicated Ideas but different grammars? what you can post about teh RAE, it is true, but there is not saying there are differents grammars. I like to disscuss more about it, I am writing a blog about the "time axis"  when I´ll done I would like you to read in order to exchange opinions.


----------



## dauro

_He leido_ el Quixote.  Pues sí, lo _he leido_, lo afirmo rotundamente, sin dar mas explicaciones de cuando ni por qué. Porque ¿a quién le importa eso? 
Bueno, por si a alguien le pueda interesar le aclaro:
_Leí_ el Quixote durante las vacaciones de agosto del año 95"

Yo siempre preguntaría: "¿_Has leido_ El Quixote?", al no ser, por ejemplo, que a la persona interrogada le _dejé_ hace tiempo unos libros (sí, es verdad, _he dejado_ libros prestados a muchos amigos, ayer mismo _dejé_ uno a un compañero de trabajo) y ahora le pregunto: "¿_Leiste_ el Quixote?" El que le _dejé_, se entiende.

¿_Ha quedado_ claro? Yo creo que _quedó_ bastante claro con la explicación de la RAE

Bueno, en cualquier caso es saludable leer, y cuanto mas, mejor. ¡Que tengan un día lindo por allá!


----------



## Istriano

_*Hé leído*_* El Quixote* in Buenos Aireas, Oviedo, Vigo, Las Palmas, Zamora means the same thing * Llevo leyendo El Quixote* means in Granada, Madrid, Zaragoza.  It means: _I've been reading El Quixote_; 
the action has been continuous to the moment of speech, it is not necessary perfective, but durative, therefore the name used in Latin America  would be more suited for it: ANTEPRESENTE.

*¿Has leído El Quixote?*  used in Granada corresponds to *¿*Leíste El Quixote*?* in Buenos Aires. A fact completed in the past, not being important when, one minute ago or a hundred years ago. 

Linguistic researches have shown that in Madrid 50 % of people used PRETÉRITO (Perdí) with HOY, and 50 % of people used ANTEPRESENTE (Hé perdido) with HOY which means that even in antepresente-favoring regions pretérito can be used instead: http://213.4.108.140/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/30/TH_30_003_147_0.pdf

 Further reading: *El    perfecto simple y el perfecto compuesto en  Hispanoamérica: la inclusión o exclusión    del ahora de la  enunciación*


----------



## mhp

Istriano said:


> _*Hé leido*_* El Quixote* in Buenos Aireas, Oviedo, Vigo, Las Palmas, Zamora means the same thing * Llevo leyendo El Quixote* means in Granada, Madrid, Zaragoza.  It means: _I've been reading El Queixote_; the action has been continuous to the moment of speech, it is not necessary perfective, but durative, therefore the name used in Latin America  would be more suited for it: ANTEPRESENTE.
> 
> *¿Has leido El Quixote?* used in Granada corresponds to *¿*Leiste El Quixote*?* in Buenos Aires. A fact completed in the past, not being important when.


    I want to know what it means in Pedregalejo (a neighborhood of Malaga)


----------



## Istriano

In Málaga, it can be either

Hé leído El Quixote tres veces. = I've read El Quixote (for) 3 times.  [present perfect]
Hé leído El Quixote esta semana. = I read El Quixote this week. [past simple]
_
Never, ever, so far, yet, recently_ trigger present perfect in English,
_esta semana, este ciglo, este verano, hoy, (hasta) ahora, todavía, aún _trigger antepresente in Peninsular Spanish (except for Northwest and Canarias).


----------



## Fer BA

Dauro:

Yo también _leí _el Quijote, de punta a punta, hará unos treinta años en estos meses. Y luego _he leído_ pasajes. ocasionalmente, en algún momento.

A cualquiera le preguntaría: "_Leíste_ el Quijote" a no ser que quiera sonar _literario_ o un tanto extranjero por estos lares. Por supuesto que si estuviese en la península, fuera del noroeste, o en Bolivia, lo diría de otra manera, o si estuviese en Colombia o Ecuador usaría una forma diferente.

En realidad lo que queda claro de la RAE es que hay al menos dos señalamientos divergentes: uno, fuertemente peninsular, en el que el pret.perfecto simple y el pret. perfecto compuesto señalan una distancia (cercanía/lejanía) temporal, y otro, fuertemente americano, en el cual el pretérito absoluto señala una acción completamenente perfecta y el antepresente señala una acción no perfecta que se continúa en el presente, sea por sus efectos, o simplemente porque la acción se sigue desarrollando.



BrethSant:

Cuenta conmigo para discutir el tema del eje temporal.


----------



## Istriano

Fer BA said:


> I wouldn't dare to say that there's *one* grammar, but multitude of grammar *books and schools* that try to comprehend the language as a whole, and sometimes they don't agree in the most basic things (see the threads disucssing if the _se _in impersonal sentences is a _marca de impersonal_ -as the RAE holds- or the subject of the sentence -as Maria Moliner holds-.


I hope the new RAE grammar has resolved this, but it is just too expensive for me to buy it (140 euros   for first 2books, and the 3rd book will be out next year).


One more thing that's been bugging me:

I would like to know if antepresente is preferred with subjunctive in  Latin American Spanish:

_¿Qué pasó? -Espero que no haya pasado nada_. 

 In Portuguese we have this shift even tho' nothing really has changed,  which makes me think this usage is a conservation of antepresente (which  was once more used in Latin America
than it is now).


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano:

I don't think that the new grammar resolves this....my inquiry to the RAE is two weeks old, and they hold the same thing there as before...

Regarding your question in my corner of Latinoamerica (BA) it's widely preferred.


----------



## caniho

Fer BA said:


> Dauro:
> 
> Yo también _leí _el Quijote, de punta a punta, hará unos treinta años en estos meses. Y luego _he leído_ pasajes. ocasionalmente, en algún momento.
> 
> A cualquiera le preguntaría: "_Leíste_ el Quijote" a no ser que quiera sonar _literario_ o un tanto extranjero por estos lares. Por supuesto que si estuviese en la península, fuera del noroeste, o en Bolivia, lo diría de otra manera, o si estuviese en Colombia o Ecuador usaría una forma diferente.
> 
> En realidad lo que queda claro de la RAE es que hay al menos dos señalamientos divergentes: uno, fuertemente peninsular, en el que el pret.perfecto simple y el pret. perfecto compuesto señalan una distancia (cercanía/lejanía) temporal, y otro, fuertemente americano, en el cual el pretérito absoluto señala una acción completamenente perfecta y el antepresente señala una acción no perfecta que se continúa en el presente, sea por sus efectos, o simplemente porque la acción se sigue desarrollando.
> 
> 
> 
> BrethSant:
> 
> Cuenta conmigo para discutir el tema del eje temporal.




A mí si alguien me pregunta ¿leíste el Quijote? no puedo evitar pensar: ¿cuándo se supone que tendría que haberlo leído? Por cierto, la RAE describe con absoluta exactitud el uso del perfecto y el indefinido que siempre he oído en la zona donde vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## caniho

Istriano said:


> I hope the new RAE grammar has resolved this, but it is just too expensive for me to buy it (140 euros   for first 2books, and the 3rd book will be out next year).
> 
> 
> One more thing that's been bugging me:
> 
> I would like to know if antepresente is preferred with subjunctive in  Latin American Spanish:
> 
> _¿Qué pasó? -Espero que no haya pasado nada_.
> 
> In Portuguese we have this shift even tho' nothing really has changed,  which makes me think this usage is a conservation of antepresente (which  was once more used in Latin America
> than it is now).



Por aquí es así:

_¿Qué ha pasado? -- Espero que no haya pasado nada
¿Qué pasó? -- Espero que no pasara nada_


Saludos.


----------



## Neyen

Yo diría cambié porque soy del norte, pero lo más correcto sería usar la forma he cambiado pues se refiere a una decisión tomada casi en el momento de decirlo.


----------



## Istriano

> Alonso y Henríquez Ureña observan que en la actualidad se dan dos tendencias
> en la lengua hablada: en Madrid se prefiere el pretérito perfecto para significar acciones que antes
> correspondían al simple —_El año pasado me he comprado una casa_, en
> vez de _Me compré_—, mientras que en gran parte de América ocurre lo
> contrario: la utilización de la forma simple por la compuesta —_Salió hoy_
> por _Ha salido hoy_—. En las provincias andinas el uso coincide con el de
> Madrid (1971: 154-155). Kany señala que la diferencia entre las dos formas
> aún se mantiene en Navarra, Aragón y parte de Castilla la Vieja; en
> Galicia, Asturias y León la forma simple cubre los significados de ambas.
> En Hispanoamérica los hablantes prefieren usar el indefinido en casos en
> que el castellano normativo emplearía la forma compuesta: no vino hoy,
> ¿qué pasó? (1969: 199-202). Del Rosario observa que en el español de
> América existe una marcada tendencia a utilizar la forma simple en la frase
> interrogativa y afirmativa _—¿qué hubo?, dormí mucho—;_ la forma compuesta
> mantiene cierta vitalidad en determinados contextos —por ejemplo,
> en frases negativas del tipo _No me has contestado–_ (1970: 51-52).
> Toscano Mateus registra en El Ecuador el empleo de la forma simple para
> expresar el pasado inmediatamente anterior (1953: 259). En el habla de
> Rosario (Argentina) Donni de Mirande observa que existe una tendencia
> generalizada a utilizar las formas simples en cualquier tipo de contexto


fuente: PERFECTO SIMPLE Y PERFECTO COMPUESTO EN EL ESPAÑOL DE CANARIAS

And there is a great article in English comparing Mexican vs Castillian usage: The ‘perfect’ road to perfective


----------



## flaze

plsdeluno said:


> Estoy aprendiendo español, mi profesora me dijo que, si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado, el mes pasado, la semana pasada.  yo diría,  lavé el coche, o bebí demasiado.
> Si estoy hablando sobre algo en el pasado recientemente, hace una hora, la manaña pasada, yo diría, he lavado el coche, o he bebido demasiado.
> no estoy seguro porque soy inglés, si no estoy correcto, ayuda me alguien por favor.



Hola, yo también soy de Inglaterra, y después de ver este tema varios veces he llegado a la conclusión de que no es tan diferente como el Ingles. Es decir, nosotros decimos 'Have you ever been to Spain?' y al igual que en español sería '¿alguna vez has ido a España?' La gente de este foro ya ha dicho que también se usa el pretérito perfecto para hablar sobre eventos recientes, por ejemplo, 'he escuchado esta canción ayer', cuando para nosotros, desde que hay un tiempo especifico, eso no sería correcto. Pero, a lo largo se me hace que no hay que esforzarnos de que sea correcto, cuando no hay más que pensarlo como sería en Ingles! 

¡Un saludo desde México, compatriota!


----------



## plsdeluno

Hola Compatriota Hace mucho tiempo que no leo este tema.  Muchas gracias por la ayuda, ahora entiendo el tema un poco mejor, y tienes razón en lo que nos has dicho, no es tan diferente como Inglés.

Bienvenido al foro y muchas gracias


----------



## Lavernock

Latinoamericana said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need help with this sentence:
> (Cambiar, yo) __________ de opinión y quiero un vaso de leche.
> 
> I would like to know if it's correct to use pretérito indefinido and say "cambié" in this sentence. I know that Spaniards would say "he cambiado", but I was wondering how people from Latin America would say it? Would "cambié" also be correct if you were from L. America or would they say "he cambiado", same as Spaniards.
> 
> My spanish teacher told me "cambié" is not correct neither in Spain nor in Latin America, but since he's Croatian, I would prefer to hear an opinion of native speakers.
> 
> Thank you.



Los dos tiempos  en España tienen usos distintos, raramente son intercambiables. En tu oración "He cambiado de opinion" sería en España la buena elección.


----------



## nangueyra

caesirian said:


> ambos son correctos y se utilizan de la misma forma
> 
> - cerré la puerta
> - he cerrado la puerta
> 
> ambas oraciones tienen el mismo significado
> 
> in english it would be I CLOSED THE DOOR for the first example and I HAD CLOSE THE DOOR for the second
> 
> soy argentino y tanto en ingles como en español suelo usar el pasado simple


 
Sería "I have closed the door" ya que "had" sería "había".

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

Lavernock said:


> Los dos tiempos  en España tienen usos distintos, raramente son intercambiables.





_Mi abuela murió hace diez años.
Mi abuela ha muerto hace diez años.


Espero que lo hayas hecho ayer.
Espero que lo hicieras ayer.

Ya me lo has dicho.
Ya me lo dijiste._


En muchas situaciones son intercambiables, por causa de los factores estilísticos, geográficos e individuales.

It's not rare to hear present perfect used with _ayer_, and past simple with _hoy _and _ya_
in the speech of people from Madrid and Northern Spain. 

You can always use present perfect instead of past simple for stylistic resons. This is known as _Pretérito perfecto psicológico_ in grammars.
It may sound ''affected'' to some speakers who don't know about this feature. But in Northwestern Argentina, Bolívia and Southern Peru, present perfect is the main past tense,
and it's regularly used with_ ayer, anteayer, hace XXX años. _This is called _Pretérito perfecto aorístico_ in grammars. 

Linguistic researches show that only in Andalusia and Aragón (the most conservative regions of Spain), the tenses are used as prescribed by normative grammars. (The new RAE grammar is more descriptive, rather than prescriptive).


----------



## Lavernock

Istriano said:


> _Mi abuela murió hace diez años.
> Mi abuela ha muerto hace diez años.
> 
> 
> Espero que lo hayas hecho ayer.
> Espero que lo hicieras ayer.
> 
> Ya me lo has dicho.
> Ya me lo dijiste._
> 
> 
> En muchas situaciones son intercambiables, por causa de los factores estilísticos, geográficos e individuales.
> 
> It's not rare to hear present perfect used with _ayer_, and past simple with _hoy _and _ya_
> in the speech of people from Madrid and Northern Spain.
> 
> You can always use present perfect instead of past simple for stylistic resons. This is known as _Pretérito perfecto psicológico_ in grammars.
> It may sound ''affected'' to some speakers who don't know about this feature. But in Northwestern Argentina, Bolívia and Southern Peru, present perfect is the main past tense,
> and it's regularly used with_ ayer, anteayer, hace XXX años. _This is called _Pretérito perfecto aorístico_ in grammars.
> 
> Linguistic researches show that only in Andalusia and Aragón (the most conservative regions of Spain), the tenses are used as prescribed by normative grammars. (The new RAE grammar is more descriptive, rather than prescriptive).



The fact that the two tenses exist and that each has its shade of meaning should be pretty obvious to all.

 Of course there are regional variations and in rare cases writers or speakers may well use tenses in an unusual way in an attempt to create a certain atmosphere, which they may or may not achieve. 

But the fact remains that the example above is pretty basic, and at least in Spain most people would opt for "He cambiado" rather than "cambié."


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo opino como Istriano que muchas veces son intercambiables.

¿Quién te lo dijo?
¿Quién te lo ha dicho?

Ahí no hay referencia temporal alguna. No se sabe si lo dicho fue hace dos años o hace media hora.

Me aprendí la lección en dos horas.
Me he aprendido la lección en dos horas.

La última hace más énfasis en el presente, lo aprendido todavía me lo sé, pero el matiz es mínimo y no es tan importante para los hablantes.


La peculiaridad mayor del español peninsular ibérico, con la excepción de Galicia, Asturias y Leon, es el uso del perfecto como antepresente.
Como canario que no usa el perfecto como antepresente recuerdo algún momento de confusión en la península como una vez que a una persona recién levantada de la cama por la mañana le pregunté "¿Dormiste bien?" y se quedó como pensando "¿dormí cuándo?".
En Madrid sin duda se preguntaría ¿Has dormido bien?.

Sin embargo yo preguntaría ¿Qué tal has descansado?" porque los efectos de descansar siguen en el momento de la pregunta, pero en el caso de dormir ya se acabaron los efectos.


De todos modos yo siempre recalco a los extranjeros que no es una grave incorrección usar un modo u otro y que más veces de las que parece los usos son intercambiables.


----------



## plsdeluno

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo opino como Istriano que muchas veces son intercambiables.
> 
> ¿Quién te lo dijo?
> ¿Quién te lo ha dicho?
> 
> Ahí no hay referencia temporal alguna. No se sabe si lo dicho fue hace dos años o hace media hora.
> 
> Me aprendí la lección en dos horas.
> Me he aprendido la lección en dos horas.
> 
> La última hace más énfasis en el presente, lo aprendido todavía me lo sé, pero el matiz es mínimo y no es tan importante para los hablantes.
> 
> 
> 
> La peculiaridad mayor del español peninsular ibérico, con la excepción de Galicia, Asturias y Leon, es el uso del perfecto como antepresente.
> Como canario que no usa el perfecto como antepresente recuerdo algún momento de confusión en la península como una vez que a una persona recién levantada de la cama por la mañana le pregunté "¿Dormiste bien?" y se quedó como pensando "¿dormí cuándo?".
> En Madrid sin duda se preguntaría ¿Has dormido bien?.
> 
> Sin embargo yo preguntaría ¿Qué tal has descansado?" porque los efectos de descansar siguen en el momento de la pregunta, pero en el caso de dormir ya se acabaron los efectos.
> 
> 
> De todos modos yo siempre recalco a los extranjeros que no es una grave incorrección usar un modo u otro y que más veces de las que parece los usos son intercambiables.



Como extranjero me gusta mucho ésta explicación.


----------



## Irma2011

Bandama said:


> la_machy said:
> 
> 
> 
> En este sentido, el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto en el caso que estamos analizando no es exclusivo del centro y norte de la península ibérica. En el resto de España (*tal vez con la excepción de algunos hablantes con influencia del gallego*), se diría de la misma manera; y pienso que otras variantes americanas también lo harían
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aztlaniano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that "quiero" is present, and that you have not yet been served the glass of milk, you should use "he cambiado".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aztlaniano said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your teacher is right.
> If you tell me you are going into the kitchen to get a glass of juice but come back sipping a glass of milk instead, then you would say "cambié".
> Logically. Of course, customs are not always logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo utilizo casi en todas las circunstancias el pretérito perfecto simple _'amé, cambié'_, porque, efectivamente, como dice Bandama, en Galicia se conserva el significado latino de esta forma verbal:
> _amavi (= he amado_/_amé) > amé,_
> pero coincido con Bandama, con Aztlaniano, y con todos los que han intervenido en el mismo sentido, en que la existencia de dos tiempos distintos permite un mayor número de matizaciones temporales.
> Por eso defiendo a la profesora que ha apostado por '_he cambiado'_, aunque sea una forma que a mí, en boca de un gallego, me resulte extraña, que no en boca de otros hablantes de español.
> 
> Los profesores tienen una tarea difícil. En este caso se tenía que elegir ¿no? Si había que elegir, creo, modestamente, que lo más lógico sería decantarse por _'he cambiado'_.
> No sé si te hemos convencido los que pensamos esto, latinomaericana, pero me gustaría que fuera así.
> Un saludo cordial.
Click to expand...


----------



## flaze

De nada, amigo. Ahora trato de aprender el italiano, lo cual parece ser dos veces más difícil que el español, así que has de estar feliz que aprendes español, haha.


----------

